# Z7 extream ?



## jkennedy26 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey guys I just bought a Mathews z7 extream tactical on eBay the guy said it was set @ 60 lbs so I figured I would just have it moved to 70 lbs come to find out its got 50/60 lbs limbs. What kind of speed do y'all think I will get with a 60 lbs draw do y'all think I should just try to resale it or just keep it? I will just be hunting whitetail and hogs with it.


----------



## puma409 (Dec 8, 2011)

A 60# max bow will shoot faster/perform better that a 70# bow set at 65#. The reason in the limbs are in the fully stored energy position ( max weight) as where the 65# draw on a 70# limb is not at it's max. Not to mention trying to pull 70# when it's 27deg outside and all gear on is hard to do if your sitting down. Bows shoot quieter at lighter darw weight too. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Definitely dont just sell it, unless you got s good deal and stand to make money. Order 70# limbs if thats what you want. 60# will do about anything you need it to out to 30-40 yards all day long with good shot placement. Will be quieter and easier to draw. As for speeds, like you asked for, I would guess around 280fps. But thats just a shot in the dark. Your best bet is to go get it chrono'd at your local archery dealer and talk about your options moving forward. They might know somebody with 70# limbs looking for 60# limbs. Just a thought


----------



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

Shoot it and see how you like it. It will be much quiter and easier to draw. Thank about those long sets in the cold.

My Z7 shoots 268 fps with a 435 grain FMJ and 288 with a 350 grain arrow. I shoot the fmj's for the additional KE. Additionally the heavier arrow makes the bow a tad quieter. 

My Z7 is 60 lbs at 29", the extreme may be just a bit faster.

Shoot it and enjoy.


----------



## jkennedy26 (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the input guys


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

Should be plenty fast for whitetail and hogs. I would keep it and spend the extra money on better accessories.

If worried about it not being enough for hogs put these one there 
http://www.racembac.com/

:cheers:


----------

